# Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung



## Claymore (8. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

kurze und knappe Frage:

Reicht ein 6 PS Aussenboarder für ein 3,30m Schlauchboot von Zeepter (Alu-Boden) aus? 
Wegen der Sicherheit würde ich maximal bei Windstärke 3 Bft rausfahren wollen. Zudem würde ich meist alleine unterwegs sein, weshalb ich nicht wirklich weit raus fahren möchte. Maximal 800 Meter wäre mein Limit.

Was meint Ihr, ist das zu vertreten und mit 6 PS "gefahrlos" machbar?


LG
Niels


----------



## Stefan660 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Reicht voll aus. Allein kommst du damit ja bestimmt noch in Gleitfahrt. Eine ordentliche Sicherheitsausrüstung mitnehmen und immer ein Auge auf das Wetter dann geht nicht schief.

Stefan


----------



## Dorschfutzi (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Ich hatte mal ein 8 PS Honda der vollkommen ausreichte, nur
beim zurückfahren in die Schlei wurde es etwas schwierig, die Schlei hatte auslaufendes Wasser, wir haben es erst nach dem 
10ten mal geschafft und waren sehr nass.

Gruß
Dorschfutzi


----------



## punkarpfen (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

6 PS reichen für deine Angelei. Wichtig ist, dass der Motor auch zuverlässig ist.


----------



## Claymore (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Die Schlei ist zu weit weg, werde hauptsächlich vom Strand aus starten (Heiligenhafen, Dazendorf, Weissenhäuser Strand, usw.).

Der AB wird ein nagelneuer 4 Takter 6 PS von Tohatsu sein.
Über Tohatsu habe ich kaum negatives gelesen. 
Ich denke das sollte schon zuverlässig sein.


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Taste dich langsam heran, denke du kannst deutlich weiter als 800m rausfahren wenn es nötig ist.

Ich habe ein altes 3,5m Lodestar mit einem alten 5ps Mercury und war schon ein paar mal 3-5km draußen. Solche Schlauchis sind schon recht tauglich für sowas.

Petri dir!


----------



## Claymore (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Vielen Dank!

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, kann man sicher weiter raus fahren. Aber da es mein erstes Schlauchi wird, bin ich lieber erstmal vorsichtig. 
800 Meter wären dann 2-fache Seebrückenlänge (Grömitz). Denke da dürfte dann schon eine annehmbare Tiefe sein, um ein paar Dorsche und Flunder zu angeln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Moin
Schwimmweste nicht vergessen!
Angelschein und Handy mit Notfallnummern Wasserdicht verpackt mitnehmen.
Am besten mit zwei Booten raus.

mfg nobbi


----------



## Ted (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*



Claymore schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter es zulässt, kann man sicher weiter raus fahren. Aber da es mein erstes Schlauchi wird, bin ich lieber erstmal vorsichtig.
> 800 Meter wären dann 2-fache Seebrückenlänge (Grömitz). Denke da dürfte dann schon eine annehmbare Tiefe sein, um ein paar Dorsche und Flunder zu angeln.



Tiefer heißt nicht automatisch besser. Aber das wirst Du schnell herausfinden...


----------



## Claymore (9. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Automatisch sicher nicht, dass habe ich ja schon bei den MeFo´s von Land aus gesehen. Aber bei Dorsch und Flunder habe ich mehr Hoffnung, wenn ich im etwas tieferen Wasser fischen kann, öfter mal an die Maßigen zu kommen. Wird sicher nicht immer klappen, aber denke mit nem Schlauchboot hat man einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.
Und da ich hier oben ne wunderschöne Ecke (Weissenhaus, Heiligenhafen, Fehmarn, Großenbrode, Dahme usw.) habe, kann ich mich auch immer etwas nach der Windrichtung ausrichten.
Sicherheitsausrüstung  ist natürlich auch bestellt, jetzt heisst es nur noch warten. 3-4 Tage können einem schon ganz schön lang vorkommen :vik:

Nebenbei werd ich es morgen/übermorgen mal für ne Stunde im Kommunalhafen in Heiligenhafen auf Hering probieren. Da scheint zwar noch nicht viel zu gehen, aber einer muss ja den Anfang machen


----------



## Roter Piranha (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Bin auch oft mit dem schlauchboot um fehmarn unterwegs. Angefangen mit nen 3,8m  mit 8ps. Die 8 ps reichten so zum fahren,mit 2 mann plus angelsachen.  Hab dann mal auf 15ps umgerüstet, als wir dann wieder da waren,kam innerhalb von 30 min starker wind auf,da mussten wir gegen an,da war ich schon froh über die 15ps. Hab dann alles verkauft,und mir ein 4,75m schlauchboot zugelegt mit 25 ps. Dies hat mehr vorteile,mal vom platz her gesehen sowieso. Aber das boot geht meist über 2 Wellen und liegt ruhiger im wasser. Wenn du da auch öfter mit los willst, nimm lieber 8 ps oder bis 15 falls kein Führerschein vorhanden.  Denn das wetter kann da sich schnell ändern, und irgendwann wirst du die 6 ps bereuen.  Wie gesagt,bin selbst oft da,daher ist das so meine meinung.


----------



## Claymore (12. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Danke für den Tipp!

Denke aber das meine 6 PS fürs küstennahe fischen zum anfang ausreichen dürften. Zielfisch Mefo. Da muss ich eh nicht so weit raus fahren. Für Dorsch könnts schon mal bisserl weiter raus gehen. Desweiteren habe ich den Seewetterbericht natürlich im Auge, was nicht vor plötzlich auftretendem Wind schützt, das ist klar. Aber da ich auch gerne mal alleine los möchte, sind SB mit ner länge von knapp 5 Metern eher unpraktisch für mich. 

Werde das ganze erstmal schön austesten, die Bedingungen morgen sind ja nicht schlecht. Also Jungfernfahrt :vik:

Ich werde berichten |bla:


Best regards,
Claymore


----------



## Claymore (14. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

So,

nach dem Einfahren und testen des Bootes+Motor kam ich tatsächlich noch für ne halbe stunde zum Angeln. Konnte leider erst später als geplant ans Wasser.

Naja, erste Fahrt, erster Fisch. Beim Schleppen mit nem Rapala Deep Tail Dancer kam dann ein knapp 50er Leo an Bord.

Kaum Wind, bestes Wetter, böötchen läuft, nen Fisch gabs auch. Besser kann ne Jungfernfahrt nicht laufen :vik:
Sonnenbrand inklusive :e

Leider solls hier oben bis Dienstag recht windig werden.
Schauen wir mal.

Gruß
Niels


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

hi leute,
habe genau dafür ne neue webseite ins netz gestellt:
ww.baltic-fishing.net

schaut mal rein.
schleppangeln vom schlauchie...


----------



## Bonsai1 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot Ostsee - Motorisierung*

Sollte eigentlich klappen.Allerdings solltest du das Wetter gut im Auge halten,und immer denken 
 Safety First
 Gruss Bonsai1#6


----------

